# Sony NEX-7?



## probskN (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm pretty new to Photography. Well, at least I'm starting to get into it a little more now. Anyways, I'm thinking of buying myself a camera. I used a Sony NEX (I forgot exactly what model it was when I used it) that my friend had and I really liked it. Generally I take pictures with my iPhone and post them to Instagram, but I want to take this a little further. I've used a Canon Rebel T2i that my step dad owns and it's a great camera but I like the compact and professional feel of the Sony NEX-7. Can anyone recommend a good first camera for me? I'd really appreciate any insight from anyone who owns the camera or has used it before.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 23, 2014)

I have owned the NEX7 for about 2 years now. I really really love the camera. However, recently I found the auto focus was lacking for the sports picture of my kiddos. If we take moving subjects out of the mix, the nex (IMHO) performs phenomenally. I was very happy with it for a long time. The  new a6000 has better autofocus than the nex7, and is cheaper. If I were to go with a nex camera right now, I would go for that one. 
What I love:
Focus peaking. Absolutely awesome! Especially for macro work.
100 % magnification for focus accuracy.
instant exposure feedback.
Size: No excuse not to have my camera with me.
Image quality is stunning. 


However, it DOES have many faults. I shrugged them off for years, but now I really understand where the complaints are coming from.

Focus is lacking for ANY moving subject. Pets, sports, wildlife. You simply wont be able to catch them.

There is no infinity focus on any of the native lens's (that I have, pretty sure its all of them)
While I LOVE the viewfinder in day light, I tried shooting fireworks on the fourth and I couldn't even manually focus. Once your light is gone, so if your ability to focus. The screen is SOO noisy, and at long focal lengths shaky, that its practically impossible.I even tried it on a tri pod with no better success.

Menu digging. This will depend on what dslr you go with, so maybe an unfair comparison but so many settings right there on a dslr are hidden in the menu system. ( i believe some of this is remedied in the a6000)

You can not do bracketing and self timer, or bracketing and remote. If you want to do an exposure bracket you either have to manually hold the shutter down (often resulting in camera shake) or set it to remote release and then manually set your bracket.

Lack of native lens's.

The eye cup pops off all the time. I have had to replace it twice.

Honestly, my NEX7 has not held up very well. Im not terribly hard on my camera, and so far the lcd covering has peeled off. (had to remove and replace, an easy fix but still a hassle) My eye piece seems unclean-able, no matter how hard I try. The rubber had grip fell off. (I bought tape to fit it, but somehow it fell off a shelf and my dog ate it.) 

One downside to mirrorless that I hadn't considered is that there is no mirror to protect the sensor. I have some TERRIBLE sensor spots that I cant get off. Because there is no mirror in the way of the sensor when you change lens, they are more prone to getting "stuff" on the sensor.
This is all I can think of at the moment, I will come back if I remember anything else.

Im not trying to scare you away from mirrorless. I actually REALLY love my camera, and I will continue to use it, however if I could only have ONE camera after this experience, it would not be a mirrorless.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2014)

If you search the site this chap is making fantastic photos with the Nex 7 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-gallery/357797-corner-power-boat-racing.html check out his Kingfisher shots, you don't have to use auto focus, i use a Sony A7 and only use manual Leica mount lenses


----------



## probskN (Jul 24, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I have owned the NEX7 for about 2 years now. I really really love the camera. However, recently I found the auto focus was lacking for the sports picture of my kiddos. If we take moving subjects out of the mix, the nex (IMHO) performs phenomenally. I was very happy with it for a long time. The  new a6000 has better autofocus than the nex7, and is cheaper. If I were to go with a nex camera right now, I would go for that one.
> What I love:
> Focus peaking. Absolutely awesome! Especially for macro work.
> 100 % magnification for focus accuracy.
> ...


Thanks for the review. I really appreciate it. Also, if you don't mind, can you maybe explain what mirrorless means for me? Sorry lol. I'm kind of a noob.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 25, 2014)

I second the Sony A6000 i have been looking at this camera myself

John.


----------



## MargueriteBeaty (Jul 25, 2014)

I have owned a Sony nex 7 for almost 2 years now.  I agree with what JustJazzie wrote.

However....I am still using my camera and recently did a job photographing interiors.  I used Alien Bees for lighting.
This is when I saw that this cannot be my camera for professional use because the quality is good but not fantastic.

There were issues with sharpness, slow  shutters did not always appear sharp. This should not have happened.  I worked with a tripod, lights and used the self timer for slow exposures.  It would never happen with my "other" camera.

All the photos that were taken with daylight came out very well.  

I don't want to give up on this camera and will keep trying to figure out how to use it best... 
Plus:  It's a great travel camera, it's light, small and fights in any bag or jacket pocket.
A tripod a must for low light photos and I got some great ones when I was in Scotland.


----------

